# Lang Owners



## smokebuzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm looking to get a Lang 60D or 84D, not sure on size. Iwant to start doing more comps and a few more cooks for partys,church functions 50+ people or so . I currently have a Horizon Marshall that is 20x44, not sure i will gain enough with a 60D at 22x54 and a 13x36 top graets, but i'm also worried that the 84D may just be too large.

Could you send me some pics of your Langs loaded and about how much you can load on them and still work with your meat with out haveing to dig to get to stuff on the back side.

How even does the heat stay in the cooking chamber end to end.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Smokebuzz!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Go with the 84!!...There's nothing worse than later wishing you had the extra cooking space, and then kicking yourself because you didn't get it!!... 

The 60D has approx. 11.5 sq. ft. of grate area in the chamber and will hold 100 lbs. of food (120 lbs. max). This is *not* counting the cooking space in the Deluxe Warmer.

The 84D has approx. 22.75 sq. ft. of grate area in the chamber and therefore should hold approx. 195 lbs. of food (about 235 lbs. max). This again is *not* counting the cooking space in the Deluxe Warmer.

Remember that the 84 has a door on *both* sides of the chamber so that you can work with your meats from the center of the grates outward.

Temps will generally stay within 10* or less end to end, dependant on weather and conditions.

As to fuel consumption...During a telephone conversation I had with Ben Lang about 2 months ago, I asked about how much more wood is required to fire the 84, relative to the 60. He told me that it took no more wood for the 84 than it did for the 60...So the 84 should be fairly economical on wood.

Additionally...If chicken would sometimes be on the menu, just remember that the reverse flow cookers will not crisp up the skin...so you might want to consider the Char-Grill option also. As the chicken comes off the smoker you could place it on the grill for a couple minutes to crisp the skin, and add a few grill marks for presentation.

There are some threads here that have pics of Lang 60's in use. I'll edit this post to include the link to some of those threads shortly.

Hopefully this info will help in your decision making process. Others of our SMF family will probably be along shortly with more info also.


Until later...


------------------------------EDIT------------------------------


Here are some links to Lang threads with pics!...


nmayeux's Lang 60:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1195 

And more pics of Noah's Lang 60 in use near the bottom of the page at the Lang website: 
http://www.pigroast.com/

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3924 Pages 7 - 10 here.

Ga.RoadHog's new Lang 84:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=7026

Read the posts here... No. 1 and No. 4 in particular:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=Lang+for+sale


Again...Hope this helps!...


Until later...


----------



## cheech (Aug 20, 2007)

Remeber the number one problem that people report about their smokers is that they are too small or they should have gone with the larger smoker


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 20, 2007)

i got to see both in action saturday-the 84 is the way to go imho. now to keep sweet talking the wife....


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks guy this is really helping,probly wont be till the first of the year, but want to make sure i get what i want/need. i would really like to see some live, but they are few and for between here. AND i would also like to do some whole hogs, not sure if a 60 could do a whole uncut up pig.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 21, 2007)

If my rememberizer is remembering correctly, the Lang 60 will handle a whole hog (head on) up to about 75-80 lbs. max.

In case my rememberizer is not remembering correctly,... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...then, somebody PLEEZE help me out here!!!...  


Until later...


----------



## ultramag (Aug 21, 2007)

No remembering here, but from looking at Bud and Theresa's 60 at the gathering I'd say that's awful close to right. I don't think you could get 100 lb.'er in it.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks UltraMag!...I was fairly certain that 75-80 lbs. was the limit...

I noticed on this page at the Lang site: http://www.pigroast.com/model84m.htm 
that the 6th testimonial down the page is about roasting a butterflied 170 lb.'er 
on the Lang 84...just to illustrate the difference in size between the 60 and 84.

Another feature I like on the 84's is the slide out upper grate...It doesn't sit on 
the lower grate like the shelf does on the 60's. 

Of course, *both* models are excellent smoker-cookers!...

Sure do wish I had one!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh well...Just my $0.02 worth...


Until later...


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 21, 2007)

How thick of metal is the langs?


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 22, 2007)

The Lang's are constructed with all brand new materials throughout...1/4 inch tank wall 
thickness and 1/4 inch plate firebox, etc. 

I think the 'X Ribs' on the firebox and warmer doors, and the 'Ribs' on the warmer cabinet 
exterior may be 3/8 inch stock.

They maintain a constant heat very well!...


Until later...


----------



## bud's bbq (Aug 22, 2007)

Smokebuzz,

Been cooking on the 60 delux all Summer.  Tonto wishes that we had gone with the 84  but I'm perfectly happy with the 60 for comps and medium size parties.  We can cook two butts, two briskets, 6-9 racks and 20 thighs easily.  Not so sure that the whole hog would be practical.  Regardless of what you get, look at the warmer option and add a grill.  I will pm you in a moment.


----------



## one-eyed farley (Aug 28, 2007)

I agree with going with the 84D. There have been a few times that I thought maybe I should have gone with the 60, but the 84 takes about the same amount of wood as the 60 and you have the extra space if you need it. The other thing I like is the grill on the front of my longneck....it come in very handy. I sometimes use it just for grilling, but I especially like it when I smoke chicken as I can use it to crisp up the skin. You will love the warmer box also...not only for warming, but you can use it for an oven, for baked beans , potatoes, etc.

Good luck. I am sure that you will really love any Lang that you get.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Farley!...

Check out the pics of Bud & Tonto's 60, in particular the Deluxe Warmer box pics.

It is one of the first few with the new upgrade on it, and will now allow you to grill in the warmer in the same way you can in the main chamber (i.e. 400* or so temp & wood smoke for flavor).

At least that's what I understood when I spoke to Ben on the phone about the 60's and 84's.

The upgrade even includes a damper to close off the main chamber if you just want to cook in the warmer box only.

Saves wood if your only doing a small smoke!!...

The pics are in this post: 

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=45037&postcount=71*

Just thought you might wanna take a gander at it!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


Until later...


----------

